# New Outback Converter / Charger



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

And this weekend I had the opportunity to walk through a few new Outbacks and noticed they all had one thing in common.....a new converter that features a sweet 3 stage battery charger. It's gray and has a little different shape than the previous, dare I say "old" style. Great improvement for those of us that like to leave the camper plugged in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a winner, Jim!

I wonder what a retro-fit would run? Is the size similar?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Retrofit ! My thoughts exactly as I stared in admiration / envy









It did look to be the same size, but had a rounded "hump" on the top. Wonder what one of these would cost.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe mine is the exception but my 05 28rss has a 3 stage converter in it. It charges at 14.2, 13.6 and 13.2 vdc depending on the current demand.

What is the WFCO model number of the one you saw?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

WFCO?

I saw them in a 30RLS and a 28KRS (Kangaroo toy box).


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

I noticed that as well in the 06's I saw in Denver. WFCO is the brand name of the newer style converter. It'll be interesting to find out more info on these....


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe the converter referred to in this thread is found at the following Best Converter.Com


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks! And yes, that does look like the one I saw. I was probably mistaken about the hump on top.


----------



## palod (May 17, 2005)

Hello All:

Here is a site that has Owner's manuals, spec sheets, etc. for the WFCO (World Friendship Company) converters.

My 2005 FRKS 30 fifth wheel has the WF-8955AN model. This does, indeed, have a 3-stage automatic controller for battery charging.

Palod


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will have to check mine.

OK I will bite - 3 stage converter, what is so good about it????

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> I will have to check mine.
> 
> OK I will bite - 3 stage converter, what is so good about it????
> 
> ...


Battery life.

The 3 stages provide 3 different levels of charging.

14.2 vdc when the charger senses the batteries are drained fast charging during the 1st 4 hours.
13.6 vdc used to top off the battery.
13.2 vdc maintenance once the charger senses the batteries are at or near 100%

This type of charging prevents (minimizes) the loss premature death of the batteries.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The one in my 05 model is a 3 stage like the one linked too at best converters.
Whats yours look like CJ?


----------



## palod (May 17, 2005)

Hello again:

Somehow, the link I wanted to send yesterday didn't make it onto the post.

HERE is the site for the WFCO converters - manuals, warranties, schematics, specifications, testing procedures, etc.

http://www.wfcoelectronics.com/documentation.aspx

The Owner's manual for our 2005 30FRKS says that we have a Magnetik model converter - so I'm happy to have found this information on the WFCO 8955AN that is actually in the RV!

Peace

PALOD


----------

